# Woman Takes A Dump In A Restaurant And...



## Atthatday (May 16, 2018)

*Woman Furiously Dumps On Floor Of Tim Hortons, Throws It At Employees*



Samer Kalaf
Today 3:39pm
Filed to:LIFE'S RICH PAGEANT
LiveLeak}], licensor: LiveLeak

A woman in Canada was so incensed about something Tim Hortons employees did or didn’t do that she dropped her pants, took a dump on the floor, threw it, grabbed some napkins to wipe her ass, threw _those_ too, and left.

There is no pixelation in this sped-up LiveLeak video. You are going to see everything that this woman, full of rage and previously turds, does to forever sully the floor of this Tim Hortons located in Langley, British Columbia:

_





What’s particularly baffling, aside from the obvious, is the other customers who don’t really react to what’s happening. Maybe that’s because the tasteful barrier has censored most of it, or maybe it’s because there’s really nothing to do when a human decides to take a spiteful handful of it and fling it.

According to the Abbotsford News, this all went down Monday around 6:15 p.m. Police arrested the woman in the parking lot and are still determining charges. If you know the motive behind this deliberate crapping, drop a line at [email protected].
_


----------



## Atthatday (May 16, 2018)

These people are TRULY below Satan!!!  The noose is getting tighter and they are feeling it.

The crap is hitting the fan! Black folks get ready, get ready, get ready. Our day is coming, but be prepared for the crap (no pun intended) that we have to endure to get there.


----------



## Tamrin (May 16, 2018)

What in the world is happening.


----------



## LunadeMiel (May 16, 2018)

I'm laughing uncontrollably


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 16, 2018)

I feel like I can almost smell it!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (May 16, 2018)

Grossness aside, how did she do that on demand?

Sometimes I can’t even do #2 in a public restroom.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 16, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> These people are TRULY below Satan!!!  The noose is getting tighter and they are feeling it.
> 
> The crap is hitting the fan! Black folks get ready, get ready, get ready. Our day is coming, but be prepared for the crap (no pun intended) that we have to endure to get there.



Neither the poop thrower, nor the poop target appeared to be black.


----------



## Kanky (May 16, 2018)

Why is this woman behaving like an angry monkey at the zoo? This is hilarious and scary at the same time.


----------



## Atthatday (May 16, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Neither the poop thrower, nor the poop target appeared to be black.


 
I’m sorry, did I miss the point of your reply?


----------



## NaturalRed (May 16, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> *Grossness aside, how did she do that on demand?*
> 
> Sometimes I can’t even do #2 in a public restroom.



I'm trying to figure out how she did it without going #1 too.  Maybe it's just me, but I can't #2 until after I #1 first.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (May 16, 2018)

NaturalRed said:


> I'm trying to figure out how she did it without going #1 too.  Maybe it's just me, but I can't #2 until after I #1 first.


I didn’t watch the video. She didn’t do # one? I always do three (1+2), too.


----------



## Atthatday (May 16, 2018)

@Pat Mahurr: Good one! I’m going to use that.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (May 16, 2018)

That was so disgusting.  I wonder if they wouldn’t give her the key to the bathroom or something.  So absolutely gross.  No home training.


----------



## LostInAdream (May 16, 2018)

NaturalRed said:


> I'm trying to figure out how she did it without going #1 too.  Maybe it's just me, but I can't #2 until after I #1 first.



I thought it wasn't possible until DD. She will #2  wipe, flush and washes her hands, a few minutes later goes back to #1. She's been doing it this way since she started potty training.


----------



## LostInAdream (May 16, 2018)

double post


----------



## PretteePlease (May 16, 2018)

Kanky said:


> Why is this woman behaving like an angry monkey at the zoo? This is hilarious and scary at the same time.



say something nice: she seems to have just the right amount of fiber in her diet


----------



## rileypak (May 16, 2018)

PretteePlease said:


> say something nice: she seems to have just the right amount of fiber in her diet


----------



## lonelysky (May 17, 2018)

My chest, son. My chest. I am crying real tears I’m laughing so hard. 

She pulled down her pants and **** on the floor. On demand. How, Sway?


----------



## Mai Tai (May 17, 2018)

NaturalRed said:


> I'm trying to figure out how she did it without going #1 too.  Maybe it's just me, but I can't #2 until after I #1 first.





I mean...depending on how urgent the situation is, sometimes I can start off with #2, but at some point, #1 WILL enter the equation.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 17, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> I’m sorry, did I miss the point of your reply?


@Atthatday No black people harmed!


----------



## LushLox (May 17, 2018)

‘The woman” ? They need to name and shame that bih.


----------



## awhyley (May 17, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> _According to the Abbotsford News, this all went down Monday around 6:15 p.m. Police arrested the woman in the parking lot and are still determining charges. *If you know the motive behind this deliberate crapping*, drop a line at [email protected]._



What the ?


----------



## Everything Zen (May 17, 2018)

Charmingchick1 said:


> That was so disgusting.  I wonder if they wouldn’t give her the key to the bathroom or something.  So absolutely gross.  No home training.



Now there’s a motive I MIGHT be able to comprehend but never execute.  She was like- Oh no bathroom key? I got something for y’all... Well played Susan. Well played. 

Starbucks changed its policy just in time.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 17, 2018)

But they call us animals......


----------



## nerdography (May 17, 2018)

Kanky said:


> Why is this woman behaving like an angry monkey at the zoo? This is hilarious and scary at the same time.



I'm convinced it's the neanderthal gene that makes them act like wild animals.


----------



## Atthatday (May 17, 2018)

@HappilyLiberal: Thanks, I can be a little slow sometimes. Yesterday was a day full of news, and my big, fat head was exploding. LOL!

Given the incidents as of lately, I’m 100% convinced yt people have lost/are losing their minds and going cuckoo for Coco Puffs. Some are so spoiled and entitled that when they don’t get their way, it’s worst than a two year old having a temper tantrum.

Correct, Black people weren’t harmed, but can we flip it around and use it to our advantage? As they are going crazy, I’d like for us to be prepared to take advantage of their craziness. How could we make it happen?


----------



## Lady S (May 17, 2018)

Can you imagine, the nearby starbucks was packed, so you go into Tim Horton's to get an iced coffee and a breakfast sandwich and you're sitting there trying to talk yourself out of buying timbits when some crazy white lady poops in the middle of the restaurant.  Not just poops, but then flings it.  How do you go to work after witnessing that?  I'm taking the whole week off.



Charmingchick1 said:


> That was so disgusting.  I wonder if they wouldn’t give her the key to the bathroom or something.  So absolutely gross.  No home training.


That's exactly what happened.  https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...cation-canada-survellience-footage/618333002/ 



> According to a statement from Tim Hortons, the incident took place after an employee denied the woman restroom access based on her "past behavior," and "out of concern for the immediate safety" of those in the restroom, CBC reported. Tim Hortons has a "restricted access policy for restrooms to ensure the well-being of our guests."


----------



## DST1913 (May 17, 2018)

Who are these ppl that can just poop on command? Thats what I wanna know. And are on command poopers secretly evil villains? Like this is their superpower


----------



## chocolat79 (May 17, 2018)

First,  I'm convinced half the people I encounter are on drugs and the other half need to be.  SMH

Second, I'm sure she already had to poo beforehand.  Otherwise,  I don't know how she can do that on demand.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 17, 2018)

Lady S said:


> Can you imagine, the nearby starbucks was packed, so you go into Tim Horton's to get an iced coffee and a breakfast sandwich and you're sitting there trying to talk yourself out of buying timbits when some crazy white lady poops in the middle of the restaurant.  Not just poops, but then flings it.  How do you go to work after witnessing that?  I'm taking the whole week off.
> 
> 
> That's exactly what happened.  https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...cation-canada-survellience-footage/618333002/



@Charmingchick1 called it   these establishments gonna learn one day. My girl Methanne done elevated the game rightchea...


----------



## ladysaraii (May 17, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> Who are these ppl that can just poop on command? Thats what I wanna know. And are on command poopers secretly evil villains? Like this is their superpower



Since she asked for the bathroom key, I'm going to assume that she already had to go. That's the only way it would work for me. But honestly, I can't poop when other people are around. It's like my anus seals itself until they've left.


----------



## Meli-Melo (May 17, 2018)

WPS (literally)


----------



## PeaceLover (May 17, 2018)

Oh gosh. I just had flashbacks to when something similar happened to me *shivers* never again!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2018)

I'm just reading the responses. There is no way I can see the video. I can barely read the responses.  No thank you.


----------



## Lady S (May 17, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> @Charmingchick1 called it   these establishments gonna learn one day. *My girl Methanne done elevated the game rightchea...*


----------



## sweetlaughter (May 17, 2018)

ladysaraii said:


> Since she asked for the bathroom key, I'm going to assume that she already had to go. That's the only way it would work for me. But honestly, I can't poop when other people are around. It's like my anus seals itself until they've left.



When I have enough veggies and fiber, it will start sliding out of me whether I’m at a toilet already or not. I can’t clench it shut. I just have to run. I thinks that’s what happened with her, especially considering the amount that just slid on out.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 17, 2018)

My dad WENT IN on that woman when he saw that video!!!  

 She's a trifling low down nasty arse he**a!!!


----------



## Everything Zen (May 17, 2018)

Lady S said:


>



I thought Methanne got integrated into the nomenclature a year or so back from that epic rant on FB when a ww wished she could be as strong as black women and sista girl read her for filth. I can't take credit for that.


----------



## PuddingPop (May 17, 2018)

NaturalRed said:


> I'm trying to figure out how she did it without going #1 too.  Maybe it's just me, but I can't #2 until after I #1 first.


There are some people who can. My 5 yo will often poop only, then go back 10 minutes or so  later to pee! Very strange. 
It was heck potty training her.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (May 18, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> I thought Methanne got integrated into the nomenclature a year or so back from that epic rant on FB when a ww wished she could be as strong as black women and sista girl read her for filth. I can't take credit for that.



Oh I want to see this video? Can you post? Thx


----------



## Everything Zen (May 18, 2018)

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Oh I want to see this video? Can you post? Thx


It’s not a video but a series of long screenshots. It’s been posted on here at least once. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## RossBoss (May 18, 2018)

She really needs to be caught, arrested and fined. She's disgusting trash.


----------



## Atthatday (May 18, 2018)

Link to video: https://theconcourse.deadspin.com/w...ws-i-1826082960/amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## LaughingOctopus (May 18, 2018)

I . can't. breathe!


----------



## Kanky (May 18, 2018)

The craziest part of this video was that she picked up the poo with her bare hand and threw it, but then wiped her behind with napkins. Why didn’t she use a napkin when she was picking up the poo? And then she used her poo hands to grab her cup and leave.


----------



## PassionFairy (May 18, 2018)

What a sicko. I hope she isn’t raising children.


----------



## TaraDyan (May 18, 2018)

This is insane ... not to mention a violation of public health law.  How utterly simian of her!


----------



## sarumoki (May 19, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> It’s not a video but a series of long screenshots. It’s been posted on here at least once. Let me see if I can find it.


@Live.Laugh.Love 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/beckywiththebadtears.804965


----------



## Farida (May 19, 2018)

She’s gotta be mentally ill? Right? Mentally ill folks are the ones who do these poop things. They are the ones who smear poop on jail walls and mental asylums.

Maybe she is related to that crazy runner in the states who was pooping on folks’ lawns during her morning runs.


----------



## RossBoss (May 19, 2018)

^^^Nah, not mentally ill, just a nasty individual. You can bet she contaminated a lot of stuff before she finally washed her hands.


----------



## nyeredzi (May 19, 2018)

Kanky said:


> The craziest part of this video was that she picked up the poo with her bare hand and threw it, but then wiped her behind with napkins. Why didn’t she use a napkin when she was picking up the poo? And then she used her poo hands to grab her cup and leave.


You’re trying to apply reason to a crazy person. Obviously her reasons aren’t normal people’s reasons, lol.


----------

